# Mails kommen als SPAM an



## aargau (14. September 2009)

Hallo zusammen!

Ich habe ein kleines Problem, sehr warscheinlich ist es sehr leicht zu lösen, mir fällt aber momentan nichts ein.

Ich habe einen eigenen Mail Server, dieser Empfängt die Mails für 2 Domains. Dies Funktioniert auch wunderbar. Dafür ist die IP des Servers als a-record in einem Subdomain und dann im MX an 1. Stelle.

Allerdings habe ich riesige Probeleme beim Versenden von Mails! Dies geht über den SMTP Ausgangsserver meines alten Webhosting Providers. Im DNS habe ich hier zu nur ein Eintrag "alt.domain.ch" welches darauf linkt.

Im Outlook 2007 sind die Konten auch dementsprechen Konfiguriert. Der Ausgangs SMTP Server braucht eine authentifiziertung welche immer meinname.meinnachname@zweitedomain.ch ist. Raus gehen die Mails auch wunder bar. Jedoch machen mir gewisse Free-Mail anbieter ala yahoo und auch gewisse sehr gute Firmenmailserver Probelem, denn meine Mails kommen als Spam an, egal was ich schreibe. Das mail beinhaltet keine Links oder sonstiges was als Span angenommen werden könnte.

Nun weis ich allerdings nicht woran das liegt. Mir wurde mal gesagt das der Ausgehende Mail Server mit einem TXT Eintrag im DNS Server eingetragen werden muss, damit die gegenstelle auch weis, das dieser Server Mails von unseren Domains versenden darf.
Könnte es daran liegen das die Mails als Spam ankommen?
Oder liegt es ev. an unserem Hoster? Soweit ich das gesehen habe ist diese IP auf keiner schwarzen Liste.

Der Header einer ankommenden Mail bei yahoo sieht so aus:


```
From Name Vorname Fri Sep 11 23:15:35 2009
X-Apparently-To: account123423@yahoo.de via 212.82.104.XXX; Fri, 11 Sep 2009 16:15:58 -0700
Return-Path: <name.vorname@domain1.ch>
X-YahooFilteredBulk: 195.2.228.233
X-YMailISG: eOimflsWLDt1xKZTBfLEtViJLUJqNsQTHI0m5xck793EzYJuvsxS06hr_UfuJv3qW7K3__1QWqXESAle.xkvjGZrBU8BVPBBp7Xz9Zb2N3Ai0zEJmPjXtQ2dDRnStLuWWORA2I9sBFkna1XPHdmrOxDkIp7KDuFXCdmy5dgmrslw_U7fQ8D0cxur_5TxQv9ckBgb0r_1_j4yYUsnGiHORjbfmKxk5Hn_oPA4fChbXLgjLzaPJ_GWwp0fFBgiHc9PFFyxXcciExcLeilHu4WWNVkPk31XZhB83Yg3lbBu
X-Originating-IP: [195.2.228.233]
Authentication-Results: mta185.mail.mud.yahoo.com  from=domain1.ch; domainkeys=neutral (no sig); from=domain1.ch; dkim=neutral (no  sig)
Received: from 195.2.228.XXX  (EHLO D7.hightechXXX.com) (195.2.228.XXX)
  by mta185.mail.mud.yahoo.com with SMTP; Fri, 11 Sep 2009 16:15:58 -0700
Received: (qmail 27352 invoked from network); 12 Sep 2009 01:15:56 +0200
Received: from 84-73-49-XXX (HELO mvpc) (84.73.49.XXX)
  by d7.hightechXXX.com with SMTP; 12 Sep 2009 01:15:56 +0200
From: "Marco Kym" <name.vorname@domain1.ch>
To: <acound1234234234@yahoo.de>
Subject: HOI
Date: Sat, 12 Sep 2009 01:15:35 +0200
Message-ID: <002301ca3335$c4a98e10$4dfcaa30$@nachname@domain1.ch>
MIME-Version: 1.0
Content-Type: multipart/alternative;
	boundary="----=_NextPart_000_0024_01CA3346.88325E10"
X-Mailer: Microsoft Office Outlook 12.0
Thread-Index: AcozNcRPf2M4w4jeQ1mLSOqgxHkAUQ==
Content-Language: de-ch
Content-Length: 2169
```


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. September 2009)

Hallo aargau,



aargau hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings habe ich riesige Probeleme beim Versenden von Mails! Dies geht über den SMTP Ausgangsserver meines alten Webhosting Providers. Im DNS habe ich hier zu nur ein Eintrag "alt.domain.ch" welches darauf linkt.


Dies geht in der Regel nie gut. Ich würde dir - genau aus dem Grund des von dir beschriebenen Phänomens - immer empfehlen, genau über den gleichen Server Emails zu versenden, über den sie auch empfangen werden. _Notfalls_ kann man auch einen anderen Server nutzen, wenn dieser mit einer sehr hohen Prioritätsnummer (real bedeutet das eine geringe Priorität) als MX Eintrag der Domain hinterlegt ist.

Hat es also einen bestimmten Grund, warum du unterschiedliche Wege nutzt?

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## aargau (14. September 2009)

Hört sich nicht gut an 
Ja, das Problem ist ich habe das Programm auf unserem Homeserver. Dieser hatt zwar eine Fixe IP, aber die ist so ziemlich überall gebacklistet weil der frühere Besitzer wohl irgend welche Spammails versendet hat. Daher kann ich die Mails schlecht über diesen Versenden, da dann wohl noch mehr als Spam erkannt werden. Beim Provider wo ich dazumals den Webspace hatte (ist nun nur noch als Backup in verwendung) konnte ich nur eine Domain hinterlegen. Ich habe mitlereile noch ein Linux V-Server. Jedoch habe ich bezüglich Linux und Mailserver überhaupt keine erfahrung und habe da auch etwas angst das dieser dann plötzlich als Relay im Netz steht. Ausserdem ist die Mailserver Software extrem gut was Spamfilterung anbelangt. Okay, dies würde bestimmt unter Linux auch gehen, wenn ich mich damit beschäftigen würde.

Wie meinst du dies mit der Priorität? 
Momentan hat der MX Eintrag folgende form:

Domain	Server	   Rank
domain.ch	server.domain.ch	   0

Zusätlich habe ich nun den Versuch mit den TXT Einträgen gestartet. DIese sehen so aus:
                   TXT  v=spf1 mx -all
		   TXT  v=spf1 ptr -all
		   TXT  v=spf1 a mx ?all
Ich bin bezüglich Mail und DNS nicht gerade Profi, bis jetzt ging es immer gut, aber seit ich nun öfters Mails von freemail anbieter erhalte wird es hald schwirig.

Übrigens, wenn die Mails über den Webserver versendet werden habe ich bis jetzt noch nicht bemerkt das sie als spam ankommen. Webserver ist der bereits erwähnte v-server


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. September 2009)

aargau hat gesagt.:


> Hört sich nicht gut an
> Wie meinst du dies mit der Priorität?
> Momentan hat der MX Eintrag folgende form:
> 
> ...


Lasse die TXT-Records erstmal außen vor. Wirklich wichtig ist, dass deine MX Records passen. Hierbei ist es so, dass die geringste Zahl (idR 10) die höchste reale Priorität hat. Den Server, über den du nur deine Emails versenden willst, könntest du also mit Priorität 100 eintragen. Damit wäre das Kriterium, dass er ebenfalls in den MX Records steht, schon mal erfüllt.

Vielleicht noch ein Ratschlag am Rande - für mich hört sich das nach einem ziemlichen Durcheinander von Webhostingaccount, virtuellem Server und Homeserver an. Ich denke, dass es dir sehr nützen würde, wenn man das alles konsolidieren und auf einen soliden Unterbau stellen würde. Das würde dir nicht nur die Administration des virtuellen Servers (für die du ja zuständig bist) abnehmen, sondern hättest du auch keine Sorgen mehr mit deinen Emails, die dann ja auch über eine konsolidierte Infrastruktur laufen würden.

Wenn du möchtest, kannst du mir auch gerne mal eine Email an info (aaaat) busoft (puuunkt) de schreiben, sodass ich ganz unverbindlich aufzeigen könnte, was ich im Detail empfehlen würde und wie es sich umsetzen ließe.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## aargau (14. September 2009)

Vielen Dank für deine Antworten.
Ich werde dies mal testen. Wie sieht es jedoch aus, wenn z.B. wegen eines Stromausfalls der Mailserver mal nicht erreichbar ist? Würden die Mails dann nicht automatisch an den Mail"sende"Server gehen und somit, wenn dort keine Mailbloxen sind an den Absender zurück gehen?

Vielen Dank auch für dein Angebot. Ich weis, das man es bestimmt deutlich einfacher lösen könnte, eben z.B. Mailserver komplett auf dem V-Server und das Webhosting wirklich nur noch für die Backups als auslagerung. Ich werde mich jedenfalls nun mal schlau machen wie das ganze mit Linux geht und dann wohl mal das ganze Testen. 

Nochmals vielen Dank für deine Hilfe! und einen schönen Abend
gruss
aargau


----------



## Arne Buchwald (14. September 2009)

aargau hat gesagt.:


> Wie sieht es jedoch aus, wenn z.B. wegen eines Stromausfalls der Mailserver mal nicht erreichbar ist? Würden die Mails dann nicht automatisch an den Mail"sende"Server gehen und somit, wenn dort keine Mailbloxen sind an den Absender zurück gehen?


Ja, damit hast du prinzipiell recht. Allerdings sind Stromausfälle in Rechenzentren heute wirklich die Ausnahme und selbst wenn sollten die in sehr kurzer Zeit wieder behoben sein. Um das Abweisen der Emails zu verhindern, könntest du deinen "Mailsendeserver" als Backup-MX konfigurieren. Wenn du unter dem Stichwort in Verbindung mit der von dir gewählten Software (Postfix, QMail, etc.) suchst, solltest du bereits genug Anleitungen finden.

Viele Grüße,
Arne


----------



## aargau (16. September 2009)

Gut, das stimmt schon, aber was ist wenn die Seite angegriffen wird und der Server mehrere Stunden oder gar Tage offline geschaltet werden muss?
Bei unserem Hostingprovider ist dies in den letzten Jahren mehrfach vorgekommen. Mein vServer ist seit ich ihn habe zwar ohne unterbruch Online aber auch da könnte sowas passieren.
Aber egal, dieses risiko müsste man wohl eingehen. 

Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist. Einige Mailserver Software haben die möglichkeit zum Versenden von Mails einen externen SMTP Server zu verwnden. Wie sieht es da aus? würde wohl auf das selbe kommen oder?

Mich nervt es einfach unglaublich, dass ich wegen diesem doofen yahoo alles ändern muss.


----------

